# Weird Lights



## nitehawk64 (Feb 14, 2007)

1995 Cherokee Sport I6 4.0  

Can it get any worse? Went to make a left turn, pulled T/S lever down. The 2 green arrow lights on the dash started blinking fast along with the Blue bright light indicator. When I got home I turned the Left turn signal on. The FRT & RR left turn signal are on solid not blinking. The same happens if I do the Right turn signal. In the mean time I now do not have any Headlamps period. When I bought this I never did have Front Parking/Clearance lamps. I absolutely hate electrical problems. I’m thinking Light Switch, if so how do you get it out without taking it to a dealer? Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
John


----------



## Wesley's Lawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Prob the turn signal switch, what happens when you turn the hazzards on? As for the headlights and marker lights, it could be the switch or a bad wire/ground somewhere.


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

Do you have any trailer wiring? If so unplug the modulator from it and see if everything works correctly as that going bad will cause all sorts of weird problems, if not I'd check the turn signal and headlight switch next.


----------



## nitehawk64 (Feb 14, 2007)

Need a little help, where it be? The Modulator for Trailer Wiring.

John


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

Pull the spare tire then pull the trim panel off from behind it, IF it was wired with a plug in trailer harness it should be plugged into the tail light harness. If not look around behind the panels for a black box plugged into the light harness.


----------



## nitehawk64 (Feb 14, 2007)

*I had been out in the garage trying to find the problem. And I found this bad plug, then came in. And had a post from someone on the naxja,com site that was suggesting there might be a problem in that area.*

Believe it or not I just came in from the garage. And guess what I found? Yep! Got ta wiggling wires and found that spot. I retired last May just short of 45 years with the same company. My title, Machine Repair Technician. One of the first things I learned. Was to trouble shoot backwards. I was afraid it might be the turn signal switch. And did not care to think of taking the column apart. I've had some issues with the wiring getting hot in that column box when running the blower motor. Long story short I bought this Jeep a short while back. Some kids were stealing vehicles, driving them around and then parking them out in the country. They damaged the column and the person I bought it from, had the whole column replaced with a used one. Apparently there was an issue with it not having a "clock spring" for the airbag. So he paid to have it fixed properly he felt it was his responsibility. And I think the guy who fixed it was a Jeep mechanic by trade. And fix the hot wire issue, something about a resistor for the Blower motor. But thanks for the tip about the plug. I would have been checking this site more before tearing into the column.

Thanks to all that offered help, hopefully I'll be able to help someone in return.

:waving: 
John


----------



## bdhunter (Dec 7, 2005)

Yup yup - been there, done that...

Replaced the old hard wired DrawTite trailer module with a new Plug In one from WalMart - VIOLA! Problem solved! 

Old one was tucked in behind left taillight lense, exposed to all the evil elements, new one is just as stated behind panel behind spare plugged right in!


----------



## bdhunter (Dec 7, 2005)

BTW Old Cherokee (not Grand) guys anyone know what rear ratios were available compatible with the '92???

I know, I know off topic. I consider my wrists slapped.


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

bdhunter;377422 said:


> BTW Old Cherokee (not Grand) guys anyone know what rear ratios were available compatible with the '92???
> 
> I know, I know off topic. I consider my wrists slapped.


Depends whether you have the Dana 35 or Chrysler 8.25 try searching Ring and Pinion for a better answer,


----------



## bdhunter (Dec 7, 2005)

festerw;377625 said:


> Depends whether you have the Dana 35 or Chrysler 8.25 try searching Ring and Pinion for a better answer,


What's the visible tell tale tween the two? Oops, asked and answered with that web site. One more dumb question, if I change the rear to a different number, must I change the front to the same number? There are time that I am on the highway in 4WD full time.


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

bdhunter;378111 said:


> What's the visible tell tale tween the two? Oops, asked and answered with that web site. One more dumb question, if I change the rear to a different number, must I change the front to the same number? There are time that I am on the highway in 4WD full time.


Yup you have to change both or you will burn up the clutches in the full-time mode and trash the gears in part-time.

On another note I freaking love the full-time option, I run that 98% of the time it's snowing.


----------

